# LaFee feat. Iva Club-Tour 2015



## bitchyalien (19 Sep. 2015)

In November,LaFee goes on tour in 9 cities in Germany.



Tickets ​ :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2015)

Die Tour ist mittlerweile komplett abgesagt worden.


----------

